# NYC Feb. 12: Fundraiser for Freegan Bike Workshop



## Surrealestatenyc (Feb 4, 2010)

I.C.U. Is Havin' a Birthday Party!
a benefit for the Freegan Bike Workshop

Friday, February 12, 2010 at 10:00pm-4:00am

We are thrilled to announce that, on February the 12th 2010, I.C.U., from Boogie Down Productions (and KRS-One's brother), will be celebrating his birthday at Surreal Estate NYC! I.C.U. basically lives on his bike, and wants the proceeds to go to the Freegan Bike Workshop!

Get ready for a real star studded night! Special guests will be coming we couldn't even put on the flyer due to the crowds they would draw.

Dance all night and feel great knowing you're helping the FBW get back on its feet again!

**Surreal Estate NYC** is Brooklyn's largest and most diverse communal house as well as a three floor events space that has raised funds for many NYC non-profits in its founding year.

The **Freegan Bike Workshop** is a free, all-volunteer run community bicycle shop that teaches children and adults to fix and build their own bicycles.

Surreal Estate Is located at:
13 and 15 Thames Street
Brooklyn, NY 11206
Take the L to the Morgan stop!

For more event details, send an email to [email protected].

To join the Surreal Estate NYC Facebook group, click here:
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=88381530671&ref=ts

For more info on Surreal Estate NYC, go to
http://www.myspace.com/surrealestatenyc

To send friend request to Freegan Bikes, click here:
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=511087267

For more info on the Freegan Bike Workshop, go to: http://www.myspace.com/freeganbikeworkshop

Come!


----------

